# Denture repairs



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi all, I know a strange question but............does anyone know where bith expats and locals would get there denture's repaired?

Do they have to go to the local dentist and if so how long do they have to wait and what is the cost?


Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Hi all, I know a strange question but............does anyone know where bith expats and locals would get there denture's repaired?
> 
> Do they have to go to the local dentist and if so how long do they have to wait and what is the cost?
> 
> ...


I believe if you are entitled to use the state hospital you can get dentures repaired by them.
The hospital dentists only do the basics such as fillings and dentures etc. For anything more cosmetic such as crowns, white fillings, tooth whitening etc you have to go private.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Veronica, was thinking of setting up a little emergency dental repair business.

Steve


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds great Steve. Just dont advertise it on here will you
I would hate to have to slap your wrist


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

No advertising, unless I upgrade my membership, 
Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Naughty boy


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Any thoughts on advertising for my new venture would be greatly appreciated, obviously aimed at an older age group?

Steve


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Word of mouth as with everything in Cyprus. Could also advertise in local papers.


----------



## Igster (Jul 9, 2014)

For your denture repairs visit Cyprus Denture & Dental Clinic in Limassol, down the street from Foley's School......great service ...their number is 25 343 343


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Igster said:


> For your denture repairs visit Cyprus Denture & Dental Clinic in Limassol, down the street from Foley's School......great service ...their number is 25 343 343


It is good to read the whole tread before answering. He was going to set up his own business :wink:


----------



## Igster (Jul 9, 2014)

oops ...was probably replying to the wrong post !!


----------

